
Samsung reports it has sold 11M Galaxy S5 since launch - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-weve-sold-11m-galaxy-s5-since-launch/
======
ostikk
One thing I like about Samsung is that they make quality hardware.

One thing I dislike about Samsung is that their software is always so clunky!
I find this consistent with all these hardware makers. Apple is the only
company that does both well

